# Nremt Advanced



## TonyaL (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay so I took my Advanced EMT and failed X 2. I have used jblearning which didn't do a thing for me. I have re read my book gone over notes and my workbook.

Every study guide I've found are from 2012/2013 got them anyways.

My class used emtesting.com gone over that multiple times.

Both times I got near passing on every category.

Is there anyone out there that has taken the Advanced EMT nremt and passed? What did y'all use? And do you have any suggestions?

At this point I'm so frustrated and upset with myself. If anyone has any tips it'd be great.

Thank you very much


----------



## Rlmiddlebrooks (Jul 30, 2016)

I used medictests.com and it seemed to be very helpful. It keeps track of what you need to study and what your average is in each category. 

I'm sure others have used different ones but I would suggest going back through your books and make sure you absolutely know the material before going back. If you fail again you will need to take a refresher course before they will allow you to sit for the test a fourth time. It seems lots of folks have problems with the test but again study your book and use one of the many online test prep tools and you should be fine this time. Whatever you do don't rush right back to take it again until you are confident you know the material otherwise you are wasting your time and money.

Good luck


----------



## Colt45 (Aug 1, 2016)

I used Emtprep.com and emstesting as well with over 7000 questions asked. Just took the Aemt on Sat and am in the same both with near passing in every section. I read on the nremt website that a "near passing" could be a passing or not passing but close. They dont want to tell you passing cause they want you to stay studying. I had below in Trauma section only which i dont really get, cause im good with trauma scenerios. I feel your pain as I have studied so hard for this probably over 150 hours. In the last 3 months haha. Its a damn hard test. I hope we can both pass good luck.


----------



## Colt45 (Aug 16, 2016)

Update: I recently passed the exam.


----------



## LanceCorpsman (Sep 6, 2016)

The AEMT exam was a joke, it was just like the basic exam. Same old stupid scenario based questions. I really don't know what you are doing wrong.


----------

